# Already going to Ecuador, should I go south for some snow?



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

So I am doing some work in the Galapagos Islands and will be traveling through Ecuador on June 14th or so. My question is, would that time of year be appropriate to head to Chile/Argentina and get some riding in? Where should I go? The only thing that I am hesitant about is that I do not speak a word of Spanish... so that may be a problem. Anyone have any experience down there?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Way too early for you to go anywhere. Their season starts at the end of June and most aren't open until then. Even in the early days of the season the snow cover is usually dicey to say the least, but that doesn't normally stop them from opening. The Andean season is short and they try to milk tourists to the max. The resorts ain't cheap either so to go and spend the entire time sitting around a hotel isn't worth the pesos. 

That being said if you'll still decide to go, maybe even in the future you're better off sticking with larger resorts for your first trip, like Valle Nevado and Termas. They have English speaking personnel and groom their runs well. I like VN best because they merge with two other resorts in the area and basically comprise 3 valleys of the most varied terrain around. Termas is another good choice because it's South facing and has the best chance of snow cover. Termas also has better terrain than Portillo, in my opinion. 

Anyway, Ecuadorian and Chilean Andes are certainly in the top 10 of the most beautiful places on the planet so whether you get to ride or not just enjoy your trip and the scenery around.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

That seems to be what I am reading... Everyone says August is the time to go. Oh well. I'm not going all the way down there for so-so runs. I guess Australia is pretty close to Ecuador...


----------



## Stinky Ninja (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm from Ecuador!! I know argentina has some good runs but i don't think it would be worth it till later in the year.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Stinky Ninja said:


> I'm from Ecuador!! I know argentina has some good runs but i don't think it would be worth it till later in the year.


Sweet! I'm so excited to go! When is the prime time to snowboard down in Argentina?


----------

